# Become a veterinarian in Italy?



## chelseakarina

Getting my veterinarian credits here in the U.S, and I'm thinking of moving to Europe. How can I qualify as a vet in Italy? An exam?


----------



## Arturo.c

chelseakarina said:


> Getting my veterinarian credits here in the U.S, and I'm thinking of moving to Europe. How can I qualify as a vet in Italy? An exam?


First thing, you need to have your credits certified by an Italian Consular office and obtain a "certificato di equipollenza", meaning that your vet degree is equivalent to a degree from an Italian university. If your credits are not enough to qualify, you could be asked to complete your studies in one of the Universities in Italy that have a Faculty of Veterinary Medicine (Bari, Bologna, Camerino, Messina, Milan, Naples, Padova, Parma, Perugia, Pisa, Sassari, Teramo, Turin and Udine).

Second, you will have to apply to undergo the "esame di Stato per l'esercizio della professione di medico veterinario", which is an official exam that enables graduates in veterinary medicine to practice their profession in Italy.

Once you got through that, you will be a certified vet in Italy as well. Of course, fluency in Italian is required to do the exam.

Get more details through the international branch of Associazione Nazionale dei Medici Veterinari Italiani (www-anmvi-it).


----------

